# St Omer overnight



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Off late on Thursday to Calais, get there areound 2200 and would like to stay overnight in St Omer, having visited there many times by car - nice town, fun bars.

Has anyone parked there overnight - I am thinking in particular of the main square in front of the Town Hall - big car park there, but I cannot remember if it has any height barriers. If not feasible, anywhere else to park in town within walk of the square?

Slim hope that someone knows, but MHF normally delivers!

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Arrow2

Cannot comment directly on your question but we overnight in Samer which is on the N1 off the A16/E402 

Can't remember the junction offhand as the maps are in the van. Normally come off on the southern junction signposted Boulougne-Sur-Mer.

In the centre of this little town is a car park, but to the eastern side of this carpark is another smaller carpark. By the junior school.

During school time a lie-in is not possible. Also the cockerels are quite close by. They seem to wake me by 7 o'clock just perfect for breakfast before moving on. Never had any hassle here, but there again we visit the Boulangerie, walk the dog and depart. We have used this little jem for the last five years.

Admittedly it is about an hour and a half to get there from Calais.
Do a google search under their "maps" section for a more detailed "centre ville"

Hope this might help.

Dai


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dizziblonde. we will try it if we head South rather than South East - useful to remember!

Kevin


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi arrow 2,

We will be staying at St Omer on our way out, we have never been before. However I found it in the book and www.campingcar-infos.com

34 Avenue General De Gaulle Arques 62510, also

I believe the main car park doesn't have height barriers.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's also:

Aire Municipale 
Rue Michelet, à côté du camping BEAUSEJOUR 
62000 ARQUES

where we're aiming for a first night stop. It is in the campingcar aires online directory with map and looks quite attractive beside a lake.

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/276?z=9

G


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all, I think we will try the centre of St Omer car park as a 1st try - we will be getting there latish and may be too late to get on an Aire.

Zulurita - are you going out on Thu night as well?

Kevin


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*St Omer*

Evening Kevin.

We were in St Omer last September and there were no height barriers at the car park in the square, there is also plenty of parking down by the river 800 meters from the square.

cheers Steve.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Looked at the square, Ok but not a lot of room so stayed in a car park just some 100 m away. Absolutely fine.

Kevin


----------

